# LA Preview: 2011 Chevy Cruze Unveiled Ahead of LA Auto Show Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a few days ahead of the car's scheduled debut at the Los Angeles Auto Show, Chevy has drawn back the covers on the North American-spec version of its Chevy Cruze world car. This new compact model replaces the Cobalt in Chevy's lineup. Like the rest of Chevy's modern lineup, the car's design flows from the latest generation Malibu, while the interior gets a high-grade cockpit inspired by the Corvette. And under the hood there are two new Ecotec engines, including a turbocharged 1.4-liter four-cylinder unit capable of 40 mpg on the highway.

That 1.4-liter unit will be standard equiment on LT and LTZ models and makes 138-hp and 148 ft-lbs of torque. A larger 1.8-liter unit will come standard on LS models and is expected to make roughly the same amount of horsepower but less torque. Both engines will be offered with either six-speed manual or six-speed automatic transmissions.

Chevy plans to take on the Corolla and Civic with this new car which it says will offer more interior room and cargo room. Chevy also says the car will have a surprising level of refinement with plenty of effort put into sound deadening. In addition, Chevy wants to position the Cruze as a segment leader in safety with standard equipment including ABS brakes, StabiliTrak as well as 10 airbags.

The Cruze is set to be built at GM's Lordstown, Ohio plant with sales scheduled to begin in the third quarter of 2010.

More: *LA Preview: 2011 Chevy Cruze Unveiled Ahead of LA Auto Show Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------

